# Video



## kenpoworks (Mar 28, 2004)

A good way to use video tape, is shoot your self in short compact segments.
Then get your instructor (or even do it your self) to point a couple of areas of improvement to work on, you can then re do the process after working on the areas that have been pointed out.
Do not hold on to the old footage for home movie value or a then and now thing, but tape over it and move on.
OK this one way I use video tape, are there a few more ideas out there.
Richy


----------



## rschoon (Mar 29, 2004)

I do just that.  I figure that if all the pro sports teams use film footage, shouldn't we?  After all, as we progress in the arts we become more responsible for our own improvement.  This isn't to say that we should give up our instructors, we shouldn't.  Just use the footage to enhance our own advancement.

Rick


----------

